# Swedish Army Pictures



## Evan (28 Feb 2004)

Here are some nice pics of the swedish urban army (similer to the CF‘s reserve force) 



























unfortunitly this is my secound time trying to post these pics so hopefully thell come out properly. U can see more swedish military pictures under the misc album in the photo gallery.


----------



## Evan (28 Feb 2004)

damit, damit, damit


that was my last try.

Could the administrator please put this ****** out of its missery.

thank you,
-Evan


----------



## D-n-A (28 Feb 2004)




----------



## Evan (28 Feb 2004)

haha, thank you thank you thank you.

thanks,
-Evan


----------



## babicma (3 Mar 2004)

Nice..

Finnish Jurmo-class landing craft

The JURMO is the next generation troop carrier boat. It was designed for the Finnish Marines in co-operation with the Finnish Navy for any-weather landing and transportation purposes. I 

 http://www.naval-technology.com/contractors/patrol/marine_allu/marine_allu2.html  

 http://www.naval-technology.com/contractors/patrol/marine_allu/marine_allu3.html


----------



## babicma (3 Mar 2004)

I think they use Finnish SAKO Valmets too.. The Finnish version of the AK

 http://www.valmet-weapons.com/Sakoseriespage1.html


----------



## babicma (4 Mar 2004)

Actually I did a little research it looks like a BOFORS Carl Gustav AK 5‘s a licese-built FN FNC assault rifle, originally built by FN (Fabrique Nationale), Belgium.

 http://www.wendel.se/rswa/smallarms.htm 

  http://world.guns.ru/assault/as35-e.htm


----------



## nbk (4 Mar 2004)

Awww whats with the pouty guy on the far right? Doing his Marvin the Martian impression: "Oh this makes be very angry!"

I love their uniforms...very nice.


----------



## Evan (4 Mar 2004)

lol. if ever get the money im going to buy one of those landing crafts, they look pretty slick.


----------

